# Dining Room Circuits



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you use dining room circuits to go out side to a gfi?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

210.52(b)(2).


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Can you use dining room circuits to go out side to a gfi?


I won't even bother with that.



480sparky said:


> 210.52(b)(2).


480 sparky did nail on that one so that is one of the key reason why I don't use that route at all. 

Here the key wording hope that is transalted to Engish in correct way.

(NEC French edition )
(2) Aucune Autre Sortie(Débouchés). Les deux ou plus circuits de branche d'appareil petit indiqués dans 210.52 (B) (1) n'auront aucune autre sortie(débouchés).

(2) No Other Outlets. The two or more small-appliance branch circuits specified in 210.52(B)(1) shall have no other outlets.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Over 20 years ago, they used to allow it.

I think it was the 1993 NEC that did away with that practice.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Over 20 years ago, they used to allow it.
> 
> I think it was the 1993 NEC that did away with that practice.


I thought it was in 1990 NEC verison which that was mention last after that it went away.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If that is the case, we both are correct. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Can you use dining room circuits to go out side to a gfi?


That was in a code a while back- in the 80's I think.

I know this is not kichen related but I thought it is a good point to interject this info. There is an interesting allowance for mobile homes in 550.13(E)(2) that allows a bathroom circuit to feed a receptacle under the trailer for Pipe Heating Cable.

Odd place- should be located in 210.811(C)(3) exception

Sorry I guess I was posting this while the others did also-- I figured I was the only one awake around here- hahaha


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That was in a code a while back- in the 80's I think.
> 
> I know this is not kichen related but I thought it is a good point to interject this info. There is an interesting allowance for mobile homes in 550.13(E)(2) that allows a bathroom circuit to feed a receptacle under the trailer for Pipe Heating Cable.
> 
> Odd place- should be located in 210.811(C)(3) exception


Dennis.,

That is instering to mention that one and by the way it is still legit to do that only with mobile homes but not with modular homes that something it kinda stick in my mind many years back.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That was in a code a while back- in the 80's I think.
> 
> I know this is not kichen related but I thought it is a good point to interject this info. There is an interesting allowance for mobile homes in 550.13(E)(2) that allows a bathroom circuit to feed a receptacle under the trailer for Pipe Heating Cable.
> 
> ...


They allow the outside recep for the pipe heating to be on the bath circuit so if the GFCI trips you will notice it because the bath will be without power too.
If the pipe heater was on it's own circuit and it tripped you might not notice it and your pipes would freeze.


----------

